# New Year's Resolutions Top Ten



## 17338 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello All,It is about that time for giving and receiving, Christmas cookies and Egg Nog (well, I'll pass on the Egg Nog







). My top ten New Year's resolutions are (1) to try to be happy more (along with the rest of the world). (2) Find true love (or something close







). (3) Continue to educate myself on IBS treatments. (4) Make more friends, remove myself from self-inflicted isolation. (5) Attempt to focus on other things rather than my tummy







. (6) Relocate (ASAP)







. (7) Find an IBS friendly career and life style (yeah right, but one could hope). (8) Work out more. (9) Volunteer more and finally (10) On my vacation, eat every offending food known to man, stock up on TP, lots of books and movies, and go back to the university with a smile that could crack my face in half







. Care to share (It does not have to be 10







)


----------



## 22633 (Dec 17, 2006)

Haha, I like #10.







I guess mine would be1)cook real food at home more (rather than eat junk) like I used to2)quit smoking (I know, I know...)3)keep fighting the ****ing IBS, no matter how bad it gets, enough to at least keep my job (if not find something better, who knows)I'm sure I'll think of more, but that's the ones that came to mind, hehe.


----------



## 17338 (Oct 30, 2006)

Good luck. I my opinion, a New Years resolutions list can be hard because it is essentially, a wish list that you hope will materialize. If life was a movie (I talk from extensive home viewing experience) and I had a fairy Godmother, my wish would be similar to the movie Matrix Reloaded (one of my favs). I would go back in time, put a matrix move on all those insensitive people in my past and TP their houses faster than you can say "red pill"







. Unfortunately, this will never happen but it is a funny thought (maybe not the matrix move, is 25 too old to TP houses?







).


----------



## 19899 (Nov 29, 2006)

you're only too old to TP houses if you think you are hmmm, let's see....5: move4: finish my writing project3: finish my art project2: find a way to manage my symptoms so that i can....1: get my life back1 is pretty all encompassing. more than anything i just want to be able to do the things i could before. be spontaneous, go for long drives, meet people without wicked anxiety, feel comfortable and sure of myself, meet a wonderful woman and make her my queen (what can i say? i'm a sucker for the ladies







). just be the person i want to be.


----------



## 17338 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello Frog,Good luck and thanks for sharing. For me, 2006 was a tough year (mostly depressed by my IBS







). For 2007, I hope to gain a better perspective on my life. I sincerely hope that you, Ixnay and everyone here attains some form of happiness (love), prosperity and good health in '07. Since I think 25 is not old, I might just TP away, if you hear of a woman arrested for not only TPing houses but also lighting safety matches in jail, somewhere in Tennessee, that might just be me (send the collection plate around-I'm gonna need bail $$







).http://www.cnn.com/2006/TRAVEL/12/06/plane...s.ap/index.html ---------------------------------------------------------------Laugh more, worry less


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Good luck everyone! Cryinondainside, I admire your positive attitude! No.10 is great. I'm also going to make the most of the Xmas hol by being hedonistic and eating non-IBS-safe foods (like chocolate yule log







)! My top ten resolutions for 2007...1) Keep fighting agoraphobia and my social anxiety disorder.2) Finish my MA.3) Get referred to a gi and tested for crohn's disease and IBD.4) Be less embarassed and ashamed of my bowel problems, esp having D in public toilets.5) Be more assertive, esp with my boyfriend.6) Be less judgemental.7) Get a good BALANCE of playing, working and eating, and less worrying.8) Don't panic at the first spasm. 9) Drink several cups camomile and peppermint tea every dayto soothe cramps.10) Get a well-paid IBS-friendly job in a big city, relocate and join lots of clubs... hopefully being less isolated will help solve several of the above!


----------



## 17338 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks, Sukie. I am still a work in progress. Just an update, but I did eat everything in sight for Christmas (the food was inspired by various cultural influences). Here are some, just to name a few. It was great!!!! 1) Seasoned Turkey2) Fried Yucca3) Fried Plantains4) Curried Chicken 5) Curried Shrimp6) Vindaloo 9) Potato Salad 10) Smoked Turkey Sausage11) Jamaican Rum cake12) Vanilla Ice Cream13) Apple Pie & Sweet potato pie (YUMMY)14) chutneyOh yeah!! I am paying for it







, but it was worth it. I now have a smile very similar to this little guy (click the link). Now, I just need to work on the dancing part.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLa6dzVN_AU-------------------------------------------------------------------------There is a lot to smile about in life, just look around.


----------

